

Ask HN: Can you really listen to tech podcasts while working? - alpb

It just doesn't work out so I always ended up unsubscribing from most of the podcasts I once liked. What are the time slots you allocate to listen to podcasts?
======
xmas_project
Not just tech podcasts, using my service podcastomatic.com (text-RSS-to-
podcast) I convert all tech blogs into podcasts.

I listen on the commute and while coding. I assume no employer would object to
their employees listening to tech podcasts as long as they are still doing
their work.

~~~
n2dasun
That's so awesome. I had an idea a few years back that I called [in my head]
"RSS Radio", and today I learned it exists. You're starting off my 2013 right.
:)

------
dylanhassinger
yes. but it depends what kind of work, and what kind of stuff is being talked
about on the podcast. I'll often pause the playback while I work out
challenging parts of the project I'm on, or if I need to read something.

